# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Prenesena trudnoca - kada se odluciti za indukciju???

## mmagnolija

Bok cure,
vidjela sam da ima vec nekih pdf-ova sa slicnom temom, ali kako me fakat muci trenutna situacija i trebam podrsku iskusnijih, koji su prosli nesto slicno, otvaram novi.

Danas sam 40+6, a od trudova ni t. Idem na kontrole svaki drugi dan (u Vž gdje su stvarno divni prema meni), s bebicom je sve OK, CTG uredan, provjeravaju mi svaki put plodnu voda koja je mlijecna, znaci jos nema razloga za paniku. Naravno, meni nije to tako lako. Imam osjecaj da sam se previse fokusirala na to i da iscekujem i stalno se vrtim oko tog KAD CE?, tako da mi se tesko opustiti, a time mozda samo pogorsavam stvar...

Stalo se pitam zasto nije pocelo, pocinjem sumnjati u sposobnost svog tijela da prirodno zapocne s porodom, a sve sto sam zeljela je jedan prirodan porod, po mogucnosti na stolceku i sve je bilo ok do sad. Kako dani idu, mene sve vise strah da bas i nece biti tako i to tesko prihvacam. Pitam se zasto jos nije pocelo? Sto nije u redu? Ili je sve u redu ali sam ja prenestrpljiva i ne dam svom tijelu i bebici da zapocne kada je vrijeme za to?

Dr je vec spominjao da li zelim indukciju, no ja sam rekla da zelim jos cekati dok je s nama dvije sve ok, a opet pitam se do kada cekati i ako ne krene kada pristati na indukciju?

Pa pitam vas, koje ste prosle nesto slicno, kako ste prosle ovaj cekajuci period, kako ste se smirile i utjesile i kada i kako ste konacno rodile? Da li bi sada napravile nesto drugacije (npr. duze cekale ili...)?

Puno hvala i   :Kiss:

----------


## yasmin

ja ti iz mojeg iskustva 1. trudnoće mogu samo reći da mi je drago što je doktor odlučio čekati...
čekao je do 41+2 kada me je ipak ostavio u bolnici gdje sam provela jedan dan u predrađaoni na promatranju, ništa se ni tada nije događalo, beba visoko, ja zatvorena, amnioskopija nije rađena, ctg je pokazivao nekakve lagane trudove koje ja nisam osjetila
kad s edo navečer ništa nije promjenilo rekaom i je da ćemo sutra vidjeti što i kako dalje
hvala bogu sutra sam se počela otvarat, iako se tako nije činilo sve je bilo jako brzo gotovo, ne baš skroz prirodna kao ovaj drugi put (epi i prokidanje vodenjaka)
kako bih prošla da su me odlučili inducirati ne znam i uopće ne želim razmišljati
ovaj porod je bio na 40+5

ako nema razloga za indukciju, odnosno ako je s tobom i bebicom sve o.k. ja bih još čekala, stvarno ima vremena a mislim da će ti u vž itekako izaći u susret

i ja sma bila nestrpljiva, ubijali su me pregledi i ctg-iranje svaka dva dana pred kraj na drugom djelu grada, nemma svajeta kako da se opustiš,
i inače tek kad prođeš 42 tjedna se računa kao prenešenost, ti si zapravo u terminu, i doktori to često tako znaju reći samo ne znam zašto tako često induciraju bez potrebe

----------


## TinnaZ

pa još uvijek si u terminu, sve od 38-42 je termin. Predlažem ti umirujući razgovor sa nekom od staloženih primalja, ako liječnici nemaju vremena. Ono da ti objasni sve polako i bez žurbe. Ako trebaš kontakt, obrati se na http://www.udrugaprimalja.hr/Faq.aspx?G1=10#Odgovor36 imaju mail za pitanja.
Ti pregledi su sami po sebi stresni čak i kada su svi nježni. I dovode do uznemirenosti baš ona kad bi se trebala opustiti i isključiti od svega. Meni je to srećom uspjelo do te mjere, da nisam znala niti koji je dan, datum, dan termina, nisam išla cca 2 mj. na forum, totalno sam osjećala nasušnu potrebu da sve otkantam i mislim samo na sebe. Ali ne na porod.
Isključi se, i porod će doći.

----------


## Ivanna

Meni je bio termin 12.9., rodila 19.9.
Zadnjih 10 dana sam svaka 2 dana išla na kontrolu. Bila sam otvorena 1 prst, ali to je tako bilo negdje od 6.-tog mjeseca trudnoće. Od trudova ni t. Baš ništa.
Ali prema mojoj računici, termin je i bio oko 19.9., a ne kako se inače računa. 
Ja nisam bila zabrinuta jer sam se dobro osjećala, s bebom je bilo sve u redu i vjerovala sam da moje tijelo zna najbolje i da ću imati porod kakav želim, u vodi, bez dripa, rezanja, i ostalih nepotrebnih intervencija.
Isto sam se malčice bojala da dr. ne bi krenuo s pričom o indukciji, ali nije. Nikad mi to nije spomenuo.
Zadnji pregled sam imala dan prije poroda (opet ništa od trudova). Dr. mi je rekao nek šetam što više, nek nešto lagano jedem i pijuckam Donat.
I lagani trudovi su mi počeli oko 7 navečer, otišla u bolnicu sutra oko 12,30, ušla u kadu oko 15,00 i rodila u 17,35.

Nema potrebe žuriti dok si u terminu, a jesi, i ako je s bebom sve OK.
Moj savjet ti je manje brige, puno kretanja i seksa i krenut će to brzo   :Wink:

----------


## mamma Juanita

tvoja trudnoća nije prenešena, prenešena bi bila tek s puna 42 tjedna.
ti si jednostavno u terminu.
što ćeš više biti u grču, to je manja šansa da će ti trudovi krenuti.
jer trudove pokreće oksitocin, a adrenalin (zabrinutost) ga blokira.
dakle, probaj se okupirat nečim drugim, opustit se i ne mislit o brojevima.
relax  :Kiss:

----------


## mamma Juanita

možeš pogledati i ova dva topica 
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=25493
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=26307

ako je beba ok, ti si ok, uvijek je bolje čekati.
imaj u vidu da indukcija ima svoje ne baš zanemarive rizike i da oko polovica indukcija ne uspije već završi carskim rezom.

----------


## mmagnolija

Hvala na odgovorima, cure.
Nisam ih stigla niti procitati jer sam u medjuvremenu rodila, 03.11. Na kraju sam pristala na prokidanje vodenjaka, nakon cega sam nakon sat vremena dobila prirodne trudove. Tada sam bila 41+2. Da li sam mogla jos cekati, vjerojatno jesam, no nije mi zao i vjerujem da sam donijela dobru odluku u tom trenutku jer jednostavno vise nisam bila sposobna cekati jos uz neizvjesnost. Porod je bio ok, vaginalni, nisam rezana, ali nisam niti zavrsila na zeljenom stoclicu jer se beba nije mogla spustiti kroz porodjani kanal... No, napisati cu svoju pricu sa poroda sa vise detalja i pitanja...

----------


## mamma Juanita

čestitke mmagnolija  :Smile:  .
ovo mi samo nije jasno ...


> nisam niti zavrsila na zeljenom stoclicu jer se beba nije mogla spustiti kroz porodjani kanal...


...jer zapravo stolčić, tj uspravan položaj i hodanje bi trebao pomoći da se beba lakše spusti.

----------


## pinocchio

čestitam mmagnolija i jedva čekam priču  :Smile:

----------


## mmagnolija

> čestitke mmagnolija  .
> ovo mi samo nije jasno ...
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				nisam niti zavrsila na zeljenom stoclicu jer se beba nije mogla spustiti kroz porodjani kanal...
> 			
> 		
> ...


Ni meni nije jos jasno sto se tocno desavalo, znam samo da sam i hodala, i sjedila na stolceku, gibala se kako mi je pasalo, no niti nakon 5 sati trudova drugog porodjajnog doba malecka se nije spustala...da li je zapela u spinama, da li su moji trudovi bili prekratkog trajanja, bilo bi mi drago saznati...osjetila bi kako se glavica spusta i uzasan pritisak na debelo crijevo i bol...no nakon toga kao da bi se ponovo vratila...i tako sa svakim trudom.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> osjetila bi kako se glavica spusta i uzasan pritisak na debelo crijevo i bol...no nakon toga kao da bi se ponovo vratila...i tako sa svakim trudom.


ma to ti je najnormalniji scenarij.
tkivu treba vremena da se rastegne.
ali ležanje na leđima ili poluležeći položaj usporavaju i otežavaju porod.

----------


## sajbermama

Nema prenesene trudnoce nego samo krivo izracunatih termina. Dijete nece ostati u maternici, kad bude spremno izaci ce van  :Smile:  .

----------


## mamma Juanita

postoji realna mogućnost stvarno prenesene trudnoće, vrlo, vrlo rijetka, ali ipak moguća i ne baš bezopasna situacija.

----------


## mmagnolija

> Nema prenesene trudnoce nego samo krivo izracunatih termina. Dijete nece ostati u maternici, kad bude spremno izaci ce van  .


Moj termin je sigurno bio tocan. Znam tocno kad smo zaceli Luciju. I moj ginic je izracunao krivi termin, ali na moje pojasnjenje ga je pomaknuo, a i UZV je otprilike tako pokazivao. No niti to ne znaci da je trudnoca bila prenesena, jer bila sam 41+2, znaci jos uvijek u terminu. No, lakse je pricati nakon iskustva. Dok sam bila u tome, svaki dan mi se cinio kao godina...

----------


## mmagnolija

> osjetila bi kako se glavica spusta i uzasan pritisak na debelo crijevo i bol...no nakon toga kao da bi se ponovo vratila...i tako sa svakim trudom.
> 			
> 		
> 
> ma to ti je najnormalniji scenarij.
> tkivu treba vremena da se rastegne.
> ali ležanje na leđima ili poluležeći položaj usporavaju i otežavaju porod.


OK. Ali kako onda objasniti mojih 5 sati drugog porodjajnog doba (koje inace traje oko 2 sata) i ne spustanje glavice do međice? I ponavljam, za vrijeme trudova nisam lezala, nego stajala, sjedila, kretala se...

----------


## mamma Juanita

porod je vrlo lako omesti.
i da bi se cerviks otvorio i da bi se dijete spustilo, potrebne su jake kontrakcije.
za jake kontrakcije potreban je hormon oksitocin, jako "sramežljiv" hormon.
ako je žena napeta, u strahu, osjeća da joj štopaju vrijeme, da je pod prismotrom, tada adrenalin(hormon stresa) prirodno blokira oksitocin.
jer smo sisavci i tako programirani-kada se ne osjećamo dovoljno sigurno, adrenalin zaustavlja porod, potpuno nesvjesno čekamo sigurnije vrijeme.
ovo je onako pojednostavljeno objašnjenje, možda bolje sve to opisuje ovi članci:
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2549
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=1885

i ovaj o hormonima u porodu
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=144&Show=804

----------


## mmagnolija

Znam. Citala sam Odenta i Wagnera prije poroda, i na porodu sam bila skroz ok, opustena. Kaj da ti velim, u samo tri sata prvog porodjajnog doba otvorila sam se svih 10 cm. Dr J. nije mogo vjerovati. Fakat je sve bilo super. Prognozirao je jos 2 sata i malecka je vani. Ali friska figa. Zapelo. Eh, sad, ono sto ja mislim da bi moglo biti ja to sto su mi dali jednu inekciju (ampulu) nece... ne sjecam se tocno imena u guzu za smanjenje boli. Naravno, na moj pristanak jer su mi trudovi bili jaki za popizdit. Nije bilo opce razmaka izmedju njih. A opet, mozda su takvi trebali i biti. Moja sumnja je da me to sredstvo malo omamilo i tako smanjilo ucinkovitost i trajanje mojih trudova. I sada mi je uzasno zao sto sam pristala na inekciju. Mozda, da ju nisam uzela bi rodila zacas...??? 
Nemam drugo objasnjenje. Nisam bila pod pritiskom, svi su bili super prema meni, MM davao mi je bezuvjetnu podrsku i sigurnost, nisam sumnjala da ja to mogu... Mozda je jedino bio problem sto su trudovi fakat bili uzasno bolni, a ja nisam bila spremna na to... Mislila sam da ce to doci kasnije... Da li je moguce da mi se zbog toga digla razina adrenalina???
Stvarno bi zeljela skuziti kaj se desilo...

----------


## laura_001

evo i mene zanima ponešto o indukciji...
naime, danas sam 40+2 i dr mi je rekla da ću drugi tjedan ostati u bolnici (ako ne rodim) i da bi trebala roditi drugi tjedan...
meni sad više ništa nije jasno, jer sam na dosta mjesta pročitala da se indukcija (naravno ako je sve u redu) radi tek nakon dva tjedna nakon što prođe termin :?  :? 
ja idem svaka dva dana na ctg i sve je u redu, jedini problem je što se ništa ne događa i što sam ja skroz zatvorena  :Sad:  , i nikako da se otvorim barem malo  :Sad:  
sad kad mi je rekla da ću drugi tjedan ostati u bolnici, znači postoji mogućnost  i da će me inducirati ali ja ne bi najrađe pristala na to dok za to nema potrebe....
imam osjećaj kao da nikad neće krenuti
šta vi mislite cure, dal da pristanem na to ako mi ne dođu prirodni trudovi ili da pričekam??
e i još da kažem, da mi plodnu vodu ne mogu gledati jer sam skroz zatvorena  :Sad:  
užasno se bojim te indukcije

----------


## laura_001

i još samo nešto da kažem...baš kao što kaže začetnica ove teme...i ja počinjem sumnjati u svoje tijelo da započne jedan normalan prirodan porod  :Sad:  
baš zato mislim da me i to sve skupa koči da dobijem prirodne trudove, jer stalno mislim na to, ni minutu ne prestajem misliti o tome, i adrenalin mi je ja mislim jaaako povišen, srce mi tuče sto na sat, i nikako ama baš nikako ne mogu to izbiti iz glave i prestati misliti na to....

----------


## sirius

Traži da ti naprave UZV-om stanje posteljice i protoke.
To daje puno više informacija od _promatranja_ plodne vode.

----------


## laura_001

> Traži da ti naprave UZV-om stanje posteljice i protoke.
> To daje puno više informacija od _promatranja_ plodne vode.


pa tražila sam uzv, a dr mi kaže da nema potrebe za uzv...ma ništa mi nije jasno...sad idem tek u ponedjeljak na pregled, nadam se da će biti sve ok

----------


## Fidji

> i još samo nešto da kažem...baš kao što kaže začetnica ove teme...i ja počinjem sumnjati u svoje tijelo da započne jedan normalan prirodan porod  
> baš zato mislim da me i to sve skupa koči da dobijem prirodne trudove, jer stalno mislim na to, ni minutu ne prestajem misliti o tome, i adrenalin mi je ja mislim jaaako povišen, srce mi tuče sto na sat, i nikako ama baš nikako ne mogu to izbiti iz glave i prestati misliti na to....


Visoki adrenalin znači niski oksitocin!!!

Probaj se smiriti, jako pomažu repetitivne radnje poput štrikanja, heklanja...

Ako to ne dolazi u obzir čitaj, meditiraj, šetaj, bojaj dječje bojanke posudi koju komediju u videoteci...

Ako se nečega bojiš probaj definirati koji je to strah koji te koči. Napiši ga na papir. Zatim ga probaj sagledati sa svih straha. Što bi bilo kad bi bilo, kako bi reagirala, kako bi ti obitelj reagirala....Suoči se s njim i porobaj ga nadvladati ili pričaj s nekim o tome.

Onda zgužvaj papir ili ga ritualno zapali.   :Smile:  

Popričaj s bebom, reci joj da si spremna, da nek slobodno dođe, da je čekate i volite...

Eto to su samo neke ideje.

Molim te ne sumnjaj u svoje tijelo. Ono je bilo spremno imati seksualni život, bilo je spremno zanijeti, bilo je spremno izgraditi zdravu bebu.
Zašto ne bi bilo spremno i roditi je?

----------


## Osječanka9

Draga neželim te plašiti ali moj savjet je da odbiješ indukciju. Ok istina, svaka žena je priča za sebe i sve se odvija individualno,ali...... Evo mog primjera - redovne menstruacije, dala točan prvi dan zadnje menge, dakle radi se o izračunu termina-možda je bilo pogrešno računano od strane doktora ali kažu da se oduzima 3 mj. i dodaje 7-10 dana - e sad, trudnoća uredna i kao ja prenijela ,bila sam 40+6 -čekali bi oni još dan dva i htjeli su me na indukciju, ali eto prirodni trudovi na 40+6 
Hvala bogu zdrava lijepa moja Kimi se rodila, vjerojatno znaš da kad se rode onda pedijatri po neznam kojim parametrima izračunavaju pravu dob tj. zrelost bebe - i kaže meni pedijatrica -pa da,malo je nedozrela po našoj procijeni ona je 37 tjedana a ja ostala u šoku............

Kroz glavu ti proleti a što da su me inducirali ranije kako su htjeli,po terminu šta bi bilo, kad i ovako znači nije ušla u realan termin za porod....... 
Tako da sam presretna što je zdrava i prava beba bez obzira na zrelost

eto zato sam za to da priroda odradi i odredi svoje jer _dijete_  zna kad treba i hoće van
Već ćeš ti donijeti pravu odluku Sretno!

----------


## laura_001

> laura_001 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i još samo nešto da kažem...baš kao što kaže začetnica ove teme...i ja počinjem sumnjati u svoje tijelo da započne jedan normalan prirodan porod  
> baš zato mislim da me i to sve skupa koči da dobijem prirodne trudove, jer stalno mislim na to, ni minutu ne prestajem misliti o tome, i adrenalin mi je ja mislim jaaako povišen, srce mi tuče sto na sat, i nikako ama baš nikako ne mogu to izbiti iz glave i prestati misliti na to....
> 
> 
> Visoki adrenalin znači niski oksitocin!!!
> 
> ...


joj hvala ti, baš su me dirnule ove tvoje riječi...toliko si me sad utješila, baš ti puno puno hvala, poslušat ću ove tvoje savjete definitivno  :Smile:  ž
baš mi treba ovako netko da me utješi, hvala još jednom

----------


## the enchantress

eh mi smo čekali do ulaska u 43 tjedan i onda na žalost dopustili indukciju (prema našem dr smanjenji index količine plodne vode koje nam nije igralo ulogu i kasnije prema jednom dr. mekonijska plodna voda)

bili smo jadni, osjećali se kao pavo sam na svijetu (jedino smo imali mammu juanitu koja nas je urazumljavala i hrabrila). nažalost, rekoh, na kraju nas je bolnička mašina uhvatila pod svoje.
veliku ulogu je odigrala i moja prežarka želja za fiziološkim porodom koja me blokirala i kontrolorska priroda.

imaš negdje na forumu što odent kaže koje parametre da gledaš, inzistiraj da ti vidi protoke i ostalo. ne nasjedaj na indukciju na osnovu samo jednog parametra.

poslušaj što ti govore cure.
ja sam se telefonski čula s mammom j koja me uvijek smirila. no moj kontrolorski um je na kraju pobijedio i od trudova ni t.

baš pišem priču 'kako sam svjesno pristala na indukciju'. na kraju sam uspjela izbjeći potpunu kaskadu, ali mislim da će me ovo dosta dugo proganjati.

držim ti fige da ti trudovi počnu, znam kroz šta prolaziš. 
 :Love:

----------


## the enchantress

još nešto, ako je na uzv sve ok nedaj se u bolnicu, tamo si im na pladnju da rade što god žele s tobom.

----------


## laura_001

> eh mi smo čekali do ulaska u 43 tjedan i onda na žalost dopustili indukciju (prema našem dr smanjenji index količine plodne vode koje nam nije igralo ulogu i kasnije prema jednom dr. mekonijska plodna voda)
> 
> bili smo jadni, osjećali se kao pavo sam na svijetu (jedino smo imali mammu juanitu koja nas je urazumljavala i hrabrila). nažalost, rekoh, na kraju nas je bolnička mašina uhvatila pod svoje.
> veliku ulogu je odigrala i moja prežarka želja za fiziološkim porodom koja me blokirala i kontrolorska priroda.
> 
> imaš negdje na forumu što odent kaže koje parametre da gledaš, inzistiraj da ti vidi protoke i ostalo. ne nasjedaj na indukciju na osnovu samo jednog parametra.
> 
> 
> hvala i tebi puno puno, stvarno ste mi puno pomogle cure i stvarno sam vam zahvalna....pa ja ne bi na tu indukciju, ali šta ću ako ona bude inzistirala
> ...

----------


## laura_001

> eh mi smo čekali do ulaska u 43 tjedan i onda na žalost dopustili indukciju (prema našem dr smanjenji index količine plodne vode koje nam nije igralo ulogu i kasnije prema jednom dr. mekonijska plodna voda)
> 
> bili smo jadni, osjećali se kao pavo sam na svijetu (jedino smo imali mammu juanitu koja nas je urazumljavala i hrabrila). nažalost, rekoh, na kraju nas je bolnička mašina uhvatila pod svoje.
> veliku ulogu je odigrala i moja prežarka želja za fiziološkim porodom koja me blokirala i kontrolorska priroda.
> 
> imaš negdje na forumu što odent kaže koje parametre da gledaš, inzistiraj da ti vidi protoke i ostalo. ne nasjedaj na indukciju na osnovu samo jednog parametra.
> 
> 
> poslušaj što ti govore cure.
> ...


hvala i tebi puno puno, stvarno ste mi puno pomogle cure i stvarno sam vam zahvalna....pa ja ne bi na tu indukciju, ali šta ću ako ona bude inzistirala
ma da se bar počmem otvarati, barem malo, ja se i dalje isto osjećam, ma ništa me ne boli, niti imam nekakve naznake da ću roditi
alii kako da inzirstiram na uzv-u kad neće da me pogleda, šta da kažem, već sam rekla par uta a dr neće...jedino da idem kod nekog drugog dr-a, al ovo je mali grad gdje ja živim i taj drugi dr će odmah njoj reći da sam bila kod njega  :Sad:  
tužno je ovo kad moramo ovo sve prolaziti, stalno sebi govorim da neću misliti na to ali nikako da izbacim iz glave misli o tome kad će kreniti  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sirius

Idi privatno.Ja sam otišla da bih izbjegla preglede u bolnici.Važno je kako se ti osjećaš i kako je beba,a ne voditi računa da li će se netko uvrijediti što si otišla kod drugog doktora.Osim toga ,ne moraš im niti reći ako je sve u redu.I počni plesti ili peći kolače,kao što Fidji kaže.  :Smile:

----------


## dorotea24

> eh mi smo čekali do ulaska u 43 tjedan i onda na žalost dopustili indukciju (prema našem dr smanjenji index količine plodne vode koje nam nije igralo ulogu i kasnije prema jednom dr. mekonijska plodna voda)
> 
> bili smo jadni, osjećali se kao pavo sam na svijetu (jedino smo imali mammu juanitu koja nas je urazumljavala i hrabrila). nažalost, rekoh, na kraju nas je bolnička mašina uhvatila pod svoje.
> veliku ulogu je odigrala i moja prežarka želja za fiziološkim porodom koja me blokirala i kontrolorska priroda.
> 
> imaš negdje na forumu što odent kaže koje parametre da gledaš, inzistiraj da ti vidi protoke i ostalo. ne nasjedaj na indukciju na osnovu samo jednog parametra.
> 
> poslušaj što ti govore cure.
> ja sam se telefonski čula s mammom j koja me uvijek smirila. no moj kontrolorski um je na kraju pobijedio i od trudova ni t.
> ...


oprosti nemoj se ljutiti, ali nije li malo neodgovorno od tebe savjetovati curu da se ne da u bolnicu, da ne nasjeda doktorima i onda još ostali to mirno promatraju i ne reagiraju. jesi ti upućena u njeno osobno stanje i znaš kakva je kod nje situacija, imaš li ti nekakvog znanja o ginekologiji na temelju kojeg joj možeš davati takve savijete.
ostalo neću komentirati.
znam da svatko ima pravo na svoje mišljenje i da si ti iznjela svoje, pa eto onda i ja moram iznijeti drugu stranu medalje jer znam kako je biti u toj koži i koliko se može "zalutati" čitajući sve i svašta itd....da ne ulazim predublje, da ne krene na osobnoj osnovi.
samo sam htjela reći lauri da dobro odvaže što je za nju i bebu najbolje i da nisu doktori ti koji jedva čekaju trudnicu da joj uvale drip i induciraju porod jer baš tako vole.
evo ti puno~~~~~~~~~~~ da krene samo od sebe

----------


## the enchantress

> oprosti nemoj se ljutiti, ali nije li malo neodgovorno od tebe savjetovati curu da se ne da u bolnicu, da ne nasjeda doktorima


ma šta bi se ljutila...samo, ne znam koja je bila tvoja situacija na porodu, tvoja iskustva. mi smo prošli kroz sito i rešeto bolničkih i doktorskih nebuloza pa se zato usudim reći to što sam rekla. no, dobro, priznmajem da sam možda trebala svoje iskustvo na pp.




> još nešto, *ako je na uzv sve ok* nedaj se u bolnicu, tamo si im na pladnju da rade što god žele s tobom.


uostalom, da ne bi došlo do ovakvih postova dodala sam ovaj gore boldani dio.

znači *ako su svi faktori na uzv ok* (rekoh, negdje na forumu ima koji su to), onda prema mom dr, nema potrebe da rodilja ostane u bolnici (možda sam trebala tako napisati, da mi je *dr to rekao*, ljudi lakše prihvaćaju).
mene su čak pustili doma sa mrvicu smanjenim indexom plodne vode  :shock: 

bdw, ja sam također željela samu sebe hospitalizirati, igrati prema njihovim pravilima, da im budem na oku, da budem 'fina', ako će ih to zadovoljiti, samo da me ne induciraju jer sam 40+3 i jer se pitaju zašto ne želim roditi. no hvala bogu da me jedna *primalja* razuvjerila. jer je po uzv sve bilo ok.

evo samo jedna od nebuloza
nakon uzv kaže meni jedan dr (mog nije bilo) da bi trebala ostati u bolnici. ja pitam za ai, protoke itd., on kaže sve ok. na moje pitanje zašto bih trebala onda ostati u bolnici odgovor je bio da sam u visokom stupnju trudnoće (39tj) i da se trebam idući tjedan poroditi (tj da će me oni, zašto čekati) i da je jako opasno voziti se autom jer možeš imati saobraćajku!!!!! znači trebala sam zbog opasnosti koje krije vožnja autom od sat i 15 minuta pristati na indukciju u 40om tjednu.

i još jedna
gospođo morate na carski, dolazi anesteziolog da se dogovorimo.
naravno, ja pitam zašto, djetetovi otkucaji srca su ok, u trudovima otkucaji srca su također ok, porod ide svojim tokom, sve normalno.
na to će oni meni, a što ako otkucaji srca ne budu ok?
pa da im nakon toga vjerujem da me režu na njihovu izjavu što ako ne budu? a što ako...

eto, ja im nisam nasjedala na ovakve 'fore'.

----------


## laura_001

draga enchantress ti imaš stvarno grozno iskustvo, ne mogu vjerovati da su tako neodgovorni, i da procjenjuju što ako bude i tako....mislim katastrofa....
meni je zasad sa trudnoćom bilo sve u redu, plodnu vodu mi ne mogu gledati jer sam skroz zatvorena  :Sad:  , al me na uzv nisu gledali od 37 tjedna, jer je to takva praksa ovdje kod nas (ili možda kod moje doktorice)
ja sam cijelu trudnoću išla privatno kod svoje doktorice i sve je bilo super....samo sada moram u bolnicu na ctg, jer ona u svojoj ordinaciji nema ctg a i moja je dr trenutno na godišnjem pa me zato dopadne bilo koji doktor
ovih dana se vraća moja dr, pa ćemo vidjeti....rekla mi je baš jučer da dođem na pregled u pon pa da ćemo vidjeti kakvo je stanje, samo ne znam....malo me buni šta mi je rekla da moram roditi ovaj sad tjedan :?  :? 
ne znam, ne znam stvarno....samo se nadam da će krenuti prije nego se možda ona odluči na inducirani....

----------


## the enchantress

ma gle, to nije grooozno iskustvo, doktori i bolnice jednostavno funkcioniraju tako i ja ih razumijem. tako su ih učili.
bilo mi je čudno što su na mome porodu i neke primalje i doktori su više bili preplašeni od mene i mm-a jer su neprestano u strahu i očekivanju da će nešto poći po krivom.

sada mi je žao što sam uopće postala išta na ovu temu, drži se, kao što rekoh znam kako ti je, uostalom, ti i tm odlučujete što ćete i kako i kada, no zaista moram priznati da je čudno što dr ne želi provjeriti stanje na uzv, jaaaako čudno.

sretno i navijam da trudovi krenu kada ti bebica bude spremna   :Love:

----------


## the enchantress

ipak još jedan moj post na ovu temu, vrlo bitan, shvatila sam čitajući na temi o otvaranju doroteino iskustvo.

mi smo u rodi posudili onaj mali prenosni uzv i mjerili otkucaje srca svaki dan od 41 tjedna jednom dnevno, a kasnije i dva puta (u dogovoru s dr). imali smo i fetoskop i stetoskop, ali ovako smo bolje čuli i bili sigurni da je s bebom tada sve ok.

----------


## laura_001

> ma gle, to nije grooozno iskustvo, doktori i bolnice jednostavno funkcioniraju tako i ja ih razumijem. tako su ih učili.
> bilo mi je čudno što su na mome porodu i neke primalje i doktori su više bili preplašeni od mene i mm-a jer su neprestano u strahu i očekivanju da će nešto poći po krivom.
> 
> sada mi je žao što sam uopće postala išta na ovu temu, drži se, kao što rekoh znam kako ti je, uostalom, ti i tm odlučujete što ćete i kako i kada, no zaista moram priznati da je čudno što dr ne želi provjeriti stanje na uzv, jaaaako čudno.
> 
> sretno i navijam da trudovi krenu kada ti bebica bude spremna


nemoj da ti bude žao što si postala ovdje, meni je drago čuti svačija mišljenja i drago mi je što si mi i ti pomogla i rekla svoje mišljenje....
zahvalna sam svim curama koje se jave i koje kažu svoje mišljenje, jer mi bar sad treba nekakva podrška...a naravno da je odluka na meni što ću i kako ću

ma nije ni meni jasno zašto me ne pogleda na uzv kad već ne može plodnu vodu gledati, u ponedjeljak ću joj opet to reći valjda će pristati da me pogleda...
ma problem je šta kod nas u rodilištu nema uzv- a nego se treba ići na hitni odjel, to je zgrada poviše rodilišta....a valjda će me sad pogledati

----------


## laura_001

eto, na kraju...mene ni danas nije gledalo na uzv, pokušala mi je pogledati plodnu vodu ali nije uspjela jer sam i dalje zatvorena....u četvrtak moram ostati u bolnici jer mi ne može gledati plodnu vodu a ulazim u 41 tjedan

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> Visoki adrenalin znači niski oksitocin!!!
> 
> Probaj se smiriti, jako pomažu repetitivne radnje poput štrikanja, heklanja...
> 
> Ako to ne dolazi u obzir čitaj, meditiraj, šetaj, bojaj dječje bojanke posudi koju komediju u videoteci...
> 
> Ako se nečega bojiš probaj definirati koji je to strah koji te koči. Napiši ga na papir. Zatim ga probaj sagledati sa svih straha. Što bi bilo kad bi bilo, kako bi reagirala, kako bi ti obitelj reagirala....Suoči se s njim i porobaj ga nadvladati ili pričaj s nekim o tome.
> 
> Onda zgužvaj papir ili ga ritualno zapali.   
> ...


joj fidji kako ti znaš složiti stvari kako treba  :Smile: 

ja sam po nekim mjerima 41+4, po drugima 40+5, luda sam više od svega toga, brine me sve a opet uvjerena sam da moje dijete i moje tijelo znaju što rade... sinoć sam radila šalšu (umak od pomodora za zimnicu), baš mi je bilo super ne razmišljati i morat ću i danas opet tako nešto.  trebala bih ići u bolnicu na pregled ali me tamo toliko prestraše (mislim, meni je strašan sam prizor rodilišta) da možda bolje da pričekam sutra... vidjet ćemo.

----------


## Yuna

Doktori mogu vidjeti na UZ u kakvom je stanju beba, jel joj vrijeme ili nije još, jel ima dosta plodne vode itd. Mislim da je to jedan od pokazatelja treba li na indukciju ili ne.

----------


## amrinoo

Ja sam prosisala termin 9 dana. Odbila indukciju i poslije mi je bilo bas drago jer ko zna na sta bi to licilo da su provocirali porod...beba bila 4050 i 56 cm a ja positna...Ja sam misljenja da tvoje tijelo i beba znaju kada to treba da se desi...i nemoj misliti da ji presisala termin jer- termin ti je upravo onda kada porod krene! Sretno! 

...ako se do sada vec nisi porodila   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Aneta

Prvu bebu rodila sam 10 dana poslje termina, a za drugu gin mi je rekao da možemo je pričekati samo 2 tj. a onda moram u Split na induciranje. Beba se valjda preplašila i rodila se točno 14. dana poslje termina  :Laughing:  
Iskreno nisam željela induciranje, posebno stoga što termini po mjesečnici i po UZV bili su različiti za 9 dana...

----------


## kole

> Doktori mogu vidjeti na UZ u kakvom je stanju beba, jel joj vrijeme ili nije još, jel ima dosta plodne vode itd. Mislim da je to jedan od pokazatelja treba li na indukciju ili ne.


Da ovde jeste, rodila sam  44+2, na uzv se videlo da ima malo plodne vode. S. je bio i malo vise miran ali je ctg bio uredan, pa su ga pustili toliko dugo  :Smile:  i imam utisak da se on ipak rodio kad je on hteo, nesto bas i nisam toliko dobro reagovala  na drip tj jaoko sam se sporo otvarala pa mi je porod trajao oko 30 sati valjda i zbog toga sto sam morala lezati  :Evil or Very Mad:  Sa S. je sve bilo super jedino je imao suvu kozu, izgledao je kao starac naboran  :Smile:  no posle dan, dva dojenja bio je ko nov  :Love:

----------


## sretna35

joj cure super da ste tu

danas sam 40+2 i počele su brige iako se osjećam odlično, a i svi parametri su potpuno OK (što se tiče i mene i bebe)

ipak bebicu čekam 12 godina i 5 godina sam liječila neplodnost

----------


## kole

*sretna35* sad ce bebica jos malo bi da uziva kod mame u stomaku, probaj se opustiti beba zna kad joj je vreme  :Kiss:

----------


## sandra23

*sretna* nabaci malo akcije,koji sex,nek se muž malo veseli malo pred kraj 8) .malo više hodaj,pranje kupaone i tako to  :Smile:  ja sam puno šetala-uzbrdo-nizbrdo(ali to kad su me već drugi dan mučili neredoviti trudovi).

----------


## sretna35

cure totalno sam se aktivirala i ne prestajem hodati, smijati se na sav glas, prati suđe, sitezati se, jednom rječju raditi sve ono čega sam se čuvala do 38 tjedna...valjda bude.. skoro

----------


## kli_kli

Mene su s Izijem inducirali nakon 10 dana, s tim da je, navodno, bilo manje plodove vode. Bar sam se pocela otvarati, bila sam 3-4 prsta, time se tesim..

----------


## sretna35

evo na jučerašnjem pregledu je doktor rekao da oni imaju praksu krenuti s indukcijeom (ukoliko je sve u redu i kod mama i kod bebe do tada) s 41+3

----------


## kole

> evo na jučerašnjem pregledu je doktor rekao da oni imaju praksu krenuti s indukcijeom (ukoliko je sve u redu i kod mama i kod bebe do tada) s 41+3


koja praksa  :Mad:  mislim sta je problem sacekati do 42.tj ako je sve u redu sa oboje?

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> sretna35 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> evo na jučerašnjem pregledu je doktor rekao da oni imaju praksu krenuti s indukcijeom (ukoliko je sve u redu i kod mama i kod bebe do tada) s 41+3
> 
> 
> koja praksa  mislim sta je problem sacekati do 42.tj ako je sve u redu sa oboje?


Navodno se ni kod nas u rodilištu više ne čeka puna 42, nego samo 41 tjedan trudnoće.
A opet, imam dvije prijateljice koje su prenijele 9 dana, dakle 41+2 (obje 2. trudnoća). Ako će koga utješiti, obje su rodile brzo i lako (jedna skoro u autu).

----------


## kli_kli

Ja sam hospitalizovana s pune 41 nedelje, i na istoriji porodjaja su mi velikim slovima napisali "41 NEDELJA!!!".
Cudo jedno.

----------


## Svea

sretna35, što ima novoga?

Kod mene je upalio sex   :Grin:  
Termin je bio 4.5., a rodila sam 14.5.

Sve je bilo u savršenom redu.
Porod potpuno OK.

----------


## sunce moje malo

evo da se i ja priključim na ovu temu.

u 36 tjednu mi je otkriven gestacijski dijabetes, na dijeti sam i držim ga pod kontrolom.
u vž-u planiram roditi kod dr-j.
danas mi je termin, a doc mi je na zadnoj kontroli rekao da je dijabetes rizik i da se s njime ne čeka puno poslije termina, daje mi 3 dana fore i onda indukcija.
malo sam se prepala jer nisam računala na to.
čitava trudnoča mi je bila više nego savršena, radila do kraja, malo me isprepadao taj šećer ali nitko to nije komentirao kao rizik.
a sanajala sam o svojim prirodnim trudovima........

----------


## kole

*sunce moje malo*~~~~~~ da pocnu trudovi uskoro  :Kiss:  malo se aktiviraj vise ako vec nisi

----------


## Svea

> evo da se i ja priključim na ovu temu.
> 
> u 36 tjednu mi je otkriven gestacijski dijabetes, na dijeti sam i držim ga pod kontrolom.
> u vž-u planiram roditi kod dr-j.
> danas mi je termin, a doc mi je na zadnoj kontroli rekao da je dijabetes rizik i da se s njime ne čeka puno poslije termina, daje mi 3 dana fore i onda indukcija.
> malo sam se prepala jer nisam računala na to.
> čitava trudnoča mi je bila više nego savršena, radila do kraja, malo me isprepadao taj šećer ali nitko to nije komentirao kao rizik.
> a sanajala sam o svojim prirodnim trudovima........


sunce moje malo... baš sam jučer naišla na jedan tekst koji bi ti mogao biti jako zanimljiv:

Radi se o tekstu naslova: Ka je neophodna stimulacija maternice...
.... i onda se tu navode medicinski opravdane stimulacije...

Nakon tog nabrajanja slijedi...
"Upitni i često neopravdani razlozi za izazivanje ili pojačavanje trudova uključuju ove:
- Beba je prevelika (pa onda detaljno objašnjenje, da sad sve ne prepisujem)
*- Trudnički dijabetes (ovo je ono što tebe zanima)... Nedavna su istraživanja pokazala da trudnički dijabetes ne postoji*. Savršeno je normalno da ćena tijekom trudnoće doživljava metaboličke promjene u razini šećera. Konačno, hormoni joj se mijenjaju i organizram joj hrani još jedno stijelo u razvoju.*
- Previše (ili premalo) plodne vode u vodenjaku (detaljan opis...)
- Nedostatak napredovanja - etiketa koja se dodaje porođaju, a obično pokreće klizavu lavinu zahvata, uključujući najekstremniji od svih - carski rez. U osnovi znači: To predugo traje. To je uobičajena izlika za pojačavanje trudova lijekovima i najčešći izgovor za carski rez."

* Enkin et al. 75-78

----------


## sunce moje malo

aktivna sam skroz, zadnjih par dana malo manje jer imam gadan kašalj.
morat ću MM iskoristiti.

nadam se da će se beba pokrenuti do prekosutra jer drip kombinacije su mi nočna mora, pogotovo jer dosta induciranih poroda završi CR.

ne znam zašto je gestacijski dijabetes rizik za trudnoću. do sada mi to nitko nije spominjao pa se ja nisam niti brinula. beba je oko 3800-4000 g.

----------


## sretna35

muž se i dalje ne da, ali ja šećem, hodam, skačem i mamo mali napredak, otvoreniji smo za 0.5 cm, cervix je skraćen i smekšan skroz

btw danas dobuila od frendice program za izračunavanje termina IVF turdnoća i pogodite što moj termin jest 22. 11. - 27. 11 dakle tek sad smo u terminu

ako do srijede 25 ne bude ništa u srijedu ostajem u bolnici  :D konsačno da vidimo mog Vedrana   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## the enchantress

> evo na jučerašnjem pregledu je doktor rekao da oni imaju praksu krenuti s indukcijeom (ukoliko je sve u redu i kod mama i kod bebe do tada) s 41+3


vidim da si danas 41+3 i nadam se da ste i ti i bebica dobro bilo da ste u komadu ili u zagrljaju. 
u slučaju prvog nadam se da si neopterećena, da uživaš u posljudnjim danima trudnoće i da te doktori ne gnjave. iako tako kažu ja sam došla do 42+1, za mog se dr. pričalo da ne pušta baš puno preko termina.

----------


## the enchantress

> joj cure super da ste tu
> 
> danas sam 40+2 i počele su brige iako se osjećam odlično, a i svi parametri su potpuno OK (što se tiče i mene i bebe)
> 
> ipak bebicu čekam 12 godina i 5 godina sam liječila neplodnost


razumljivo  :Love:  

samo sam ti još željela reći da kako je nama trebalo 2 godine da dođemo do nje, nakon svih mojih zahvata i operacije, to je također odigralo svoju ulogu u mojoj indukciji.

----------


## sretna35

dobila sam kalendar za izračun termina IVF trudnoća i prema njemu kada unesem podatke o dtumu oplodnje jajne stanice i embriotransfera moj termin za porod ispada 22. - 27. 11. dakle, baš kao što će se i dogoditi, lijčenici se inače, drže onog kalendarića prema osljednjoj menstruaciji kao pijan plota

----------


## wewa

Vibrrrrrrrram za najljepse rodjenje Vedrana Lupka   :Heart:

----------


## Maxime

Gin me nije pustio iz bolnice kada sam bila 40 + 10. Carski je bio planiran (zbog visokog tlaka) u utorak u 09.30h - rodila sam prirodno u 09.32h i nitko nije bio sretniji od osoblja rodilista sto sam prirodno rodila! Vjerujem da mi je pomoglo silno hodanje po stubama i cupkanje po lopti a i carica je odlucila da je bilo dosta drame i napravila svoj veliki ulazak u svijet kada je ona bila potpuno spremna!

----------


## 1712maja

prvu trudnoću sam prenjela 8 dana a onda indukcija, pa na carski zbog disproporcija. Sada sam u 30 tjednu trudnoće, i navodno je opet veća beba pa bi trebala na carski. Zanima me da li mogu tražiti da ćekamo carski dok ne krenu trudovi u slučaju da bih opet prenjela?

----------


## Ninči

Baš sad vidim di je Sretna napisala da u Merkuru čekaju najviše 41+3. Evo i mene u klubu "prenesenih"- tj. prije 20 minuta mi je prošao termin  :Grin:  Zna li netko nekoga tko se borio s njima u Merkuru da ga ne induciraju ni nakon tih 41+3? Iskreno-radije bih na CR nego na indukciju!  :Rolling Eyes:  

Prvu bebu sam isto rodila u Merkuru. Bila sam na pregledu u subotu kad sam bila 40+4. I dr. mi rekao da u ponedjeljak idem na indukciju ukoliko ne rodim prije. Ne moram ni pričati da sam rodila odmah u nedjelju  :Grin:  Nadam se da mi ovaj put nitko neće ni spomenuti indukciju!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Kupusic

Evo i mene među prenešenima, mada ja stvarno ne kužim kako se trudnoća do 42. tjedna uopće može smatrati prenešenom?!?!
Zar ne vrijedi pravilo da smo između 38. i 42. tjedna u tzv. terminu?  :? 
Pogotovo što se oni drže ko pijan plota onih svojih tabela po kojima termine računaju prema posljednjoj menstruaciji, a moji su ciklusi užasno dugi a ovulacija skroz "pomaknuta" na kraj ciklusa.

Moj dr. još ne spominje indukciju iako sam ja za sada 40+4, a na zadnjem mi je pregledu rekao da neće to još krenut, pa me sad već hvata panika.
Otvorena sam tek toliko da se može pogledati plodna i tako stoji već dulje vrijeme...    :Sad:

----------


## zasad skulirana

...podizem...(kako je ista ova tema od Koksy zakljucana jer smo joj krenuli sa cestitkama)...

Dakle, narucena sam u bolnicu za ponedjeljak ujutro na pregled....tad cu biti 40+6....
Namjeravam izac iz bolnice nakon pregleda te odbiti zadrzavanje i indukciju!
E,sad sto bi bio razlog da ipak moram ostat i pustit da mi umjetno izazovu porod?

Zbunio me onaj postirani clanak o vaznosti sacuvanja vodenjaka di pise da 20% beba ispusti mekonij u plodnu vodu ali da je to samo znak zrelosti crijeva te nije alarmantno! Ali, to ce po ginekologu bit zamucena plodna voda i razlog da me zadrzi! I sto bi mu ja sad trebala reci da je to normalno?

Drugi parametar su otkucaji srca...ako budu prenisko po njima isto ce mi reci da me moraju porodit? A sto nije moguce da je bebica samo uspavana isl? Moja se skroz umirila ima skoro mjesec dana,bice joj je ponestalno manevarskog prostora...

I trece,otvorenost...to pretpostavljam nema nikakve veze,bila ja otvorena 2cm ili 4cm,to nije razlog da ostanem,jeli tako?

Inace,posljednji pregled kod mog privatnog doktora 27og je prosao tako da sam bila skroz zatvorena,otada jos uvijek ni T od trudova,nista ne boli,nemam predznaka nikakvih....a ko prvorotkinji tesko da ce mi se sve munjevito izdogadjat....(do Bog ali sumnjam)...

Trudim se bit skulirana i ne razmisljat previse ali bas me hvata nervoza od ponedjeljka i moguce rasprave s ginicem....

----------


## Beti3

Iz mog iskustva bolje ti je ostati tamo ako je i jedna od ovih stvari što si nabrojila prisutna.
Pratiš li pokrete? Jako je bitno da legneš (polulegneš) dva do tri puta dnevno i brojiš pokrete. Mora ih biti 10 na sat. Kad dođeš do 10 možeš prestati ako je i kraće vrijeme. To ti je najbolji pokazatelj da je beba u redu.

Nemoj raspravljati s doktorom. Mirno i odlučno pitaj kako je beba i zašto on misli da bi trebala ostati pod nadzorom.
Ako ti se posveti i argumentirano objasni da je za bebu bolje da si u rodilištu, mislim da treba tako odlučiti. Ne vjerujem da će te ostaviti ako je sve u redu. Previše to košta naše zdravstvo.

Svakoj se ženi može svašta munjevito izdogađati u porodu. Ni indukcija nije tako strašna, ali nije rečeno da će te inducirati, možda te samo žele pod pojačanom brigom o bebi, ako nešto nije u redu s plodnom vodom, otkucajima, pokretima...

Budi pozitivna, vjerojatno je sve u najboljem redu i bit će cijeli porod onakav kakav želiš. Uostalom, rodit nije niš'. Koja bi se vraćala da je drugačije, zar ne?

----------


## Ivanna

Zašto misliš da će ti uopće predložit zadržavanje i indukciju? Meni to nijedan liječnik kod kojih sam bila na pregled nije predložio (a rodila sam 7 dana poslije termina). 
Nemoi sebi unaprijed stvarati nekakav presing bezveze. 
Razgovaraj s liječnikom, reci njemu što ti želiš, što god on predloži, pitaj ga sve što te zanima. Uostalom, možda još i rodiš do tog pregleda! :Wink: 
Sretno!

----------


## zasad skulirana

> Pratiš li pokrete? Jako je bitno da legneš (polulegneš) dva do tri puta dnevno i brojiš pokrete. Mora ih biti 10 na sat. Kad dođeš do 10 možeš prestati ako je i kraće vrijeme. To ti je najbolji pokazatelj da je beba u redu.
> 
> Nemoj raspravljati s doktorom. Mirno i odlučno pitaj kako je beba i zašto on misli da bi trebala ostati pod nadzorom.
> Ako ti se posveti i argumentirano objasni da je za bebu bolje da si u rodilištu, mislim da treba tako odlučiti. Ne vjerujem da će te ostaviti ako je sve u redu. Previše to košta naše zdravstvo.
> Budi pozitivna, vjerojatno je sve u najboljem redu i bit će cijeli porod onakav kakav želiš. Uostalom, rodit nije niš'. Koja bi se vraćala da je drugačije, zar ne?


Evo odradili smo ih 10 vec nakon 15 min!  :Smile:  Sinoc oko 22h00 me premlatila po mjehuru,mislila sam da je mozda to to ali sipak...
A mogli bi me zadrzat radi dodatne opreznosti jer mi oboje roditelja radi u bolnici,oni mi vec govore:uzmi ti torbu u pon,mozda ostanes...
Vidim da mi stari ima stav da nevalja 'prenjet'...Vec sam mu rekla da ni slucajno nikog ne zove i govori ista i da mi netreba advokat i da se znam sama izborit za sebe...a on da ga je upravo toga strah,da zna da cu ja ic u diskusije sa njima....a oni naravno najvise vole isprepadane pacijentice koje klimaju glavom na stogod oni rekli i ne ispituju previse...




> Zašto misliš da će ti uopće predložit zadržavanje i indukciju? Meni to nijedan liječnik kod kojih sam bila na pregled nije predložio (a rodila sam 7 dana poslije termina). 
> Nemoi sebi unaprijed stvarati nekakav presing bezveze. 
> Razgovaraj s liječnikom, reci njemu što ti želiš, što god on predloži, pitaj ga sve što te zanima. Uostalom, možda još i rodiš do tog pregleda!
> Sretno!


Stav mog privatnog ginica je da ako preneses preko 8dn da porod 'treba dovrsit'...a zna se sto to znaci.... :Sad:

----------


## Mingola

na kontroli ces ti vec osjetiti da li trebas ostati ili se vratiti sutra ili preksutra na ctg.po mojem iskustvu ako je sve ok nemas zasto ostati. ja n isam ostala, vracali su me doma, a i bolje, vecina trudova sam doma odradila

----------


## Beti3

E, mamu i tatu treba slušat! Vidiš kako tvoja već sluša i brzo napravi pokrete da ne moraš brinuti. :Yes: 

Bit će to sve super.

----------


## Ivanna

> Stav mog privatnog ginica je da ako preneses *preko 8dn* da porod 'treba dovrsit'...a zna se sto to znaci....


Eto vidiš da unaprijad sebi stvaraš pritisak! Ti ćeš preksutra biti 40+6, a ne preko 8 dana. Ko kaže da do srijede nećeš roditi? 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek krene što prije!  :Smile:

----------


## zasad skulirana

Evo update od mene....jutros u 2 se probudila sa grcevima nalik menstrualnim...i hitali su me svako cca 40-50min...kunjala do 5,onda se digla,ocistila kucu,otusirala se i primjetila da su spali grcevi...malo sukrvice je bilo na wc papiru pri brisanju....u 9h00 bila na pregledu u bolnici...dr. rekao prst otvorena,plodna voda i CTG OK,kaze zelim li ostat na indukciji:a ja ne hvala,zelim prirodne trudove! I onda mi rekao da dodjem opet preksutra ujutro...
Grcevi su i dalje prisutni (nisam mu ih spominjala... :Smile: ),cca 1x u sat vremena...pretpostavljam da se s njima lagano otvaram?
Sada nakon pregleda sukrvice naravno ima vise....grrr....moj privatni ginic je 100 puta njeznije ruke od ovog,nije bilo nimalo ugodno...naravno,i to cackanje sad svako 2dn ce me otvarat...uf.....to se nemoze odbit,ili?

----------


## Indi

> E moj privatni ginic je 100 puta njeznije ruke od ovog,nije bilo nimalo ugodno...naravno,i to cackanje sad svako 2dn ce me otvarat...uf.....to se nemoze odbit,ili?


Zašto ne bi moglo?  Ja samo odbila indukciju uz burnu rekaciju ginekologa, rodila 4 dana nakon njegove planirane indukcije, a odbila sam i drip iako je jedna od primalja stalno na njemu inzistirala. Samo strpljivo i izdrži.
Ni na što te nitko ne može prisiliti.
Držim fige da uletiš u smjenu primalja sklonih prirodnom porodu  :Wink: 
I samo šetaj i šetaj, na lopti skakući kad dođeš tamo, sve izbaci iz glave i sve će biti za 5. :Heart:

----------


## bebeto

Zasad skulirana nam je rodila malu Noru, noćas u 1.50, sve je prošlo baš kako je htjela, bez ikakvih intervencija !!!!!

----------


## puntica

e baš mi je drago!
skulirana, odabrala si pravi nick!!!  :Love:

----------


## cikla

Evo i mene u istoj situaciji. Bila sam na pregledu i doktor kaže da je grlić skraćen, ali nisam otvorena. Ako ne bude ništa do ponedeljka da se javim u porodilište, pa će oni videti šta sa mnom. Teši me to što oni forsiraju prirodan porođaj, pa se nadam da me neće bez razloga terati na indukciju. Ako su plodova voda i beba dobro, ne vidim razlog za to. U svakom slučaju, pričaću otvoreno sa njima i ako nema potrebe za indukcijom, odbiću je. A i do tada ima još 4 dana i možda krene prirodno.

----------


## (maša)

Ja sam mlađega prenjela 12 dana, bila otvorena 3 cm od 37og tjedna.
Odbila hospitalizaciju tj indukciju 3 puta (40+6, 41, 41+3. Svaki put je na pregledu sve bilo ok, plodna voda skroz čista, otkucaji srca uredni, doma sam imala babywatcher i nikako nisam htjela indukciju. Zadnji put su napisali na otpusno pismo da odbijam hospitalizaciju.
Na kraju sam pristala 11. dan da me ostave pa ćemo vidjet dalje što ćemo...srećom malac je ujutro 5 min prije nego je doktor trebao doći odlučio krenuti sam.. :Smile: 

Nisam se prepirala sa doktorima. Samo sam rekla da ja ne bi još ostala ako je sve normalno i nisu radili probleme. Jedan je počeo govoriti o infekciji, na što sam rekla da sam i tako otvorena dosta već tjednima, a radije biram biti među svojim domaćim bakterijama nego bolničkim i nije mi dalje rekao ništa drugo zbog čega bi možda promjenila mišljenje.

----------


## cikla

Stigla sam kući! Ipak su me zadržali iako sam bila vrh prsta uloživa, ali nisu insistirali na indukciji jer sam im rekla da bih najradije prirodan porođaj. Svi nalazi su bili dobri, tako da sam ostala samo zato da sam im pod kontrolom. Nakon dva dana sam bila prst otvorena, a u toku noći su mi krenule kontrakcije i ujutru je to već bilo tri prsta. Mislili su da ću u toku prepodneva roditi, ali kada su mi bolovi dostigli vrhunac dalje nije htelo. Počela sm gubiti snagu, jačina i dužina kontrakcija je opadala, razmak im se povećavao, tako da su me ipak stavili na indukciju. Onda su videli da nešto nije u redu sa oblikom stomaka i na kraju sam završila na operacionom stolu i rodila carskim rezom devojčicu od 4650g. Dijagnoza:uterus bicornis

----------


## Beti3

*Cikla* :Love: , glavno da je sve dobro prošlo. Čestitam.

----------


## bfamily

> Zašto ne bi moglo?  Ja samo odbila indukciju uz burnu rekaciju ginekologa, rodila 4 dana nakon njegove planirane indukcije, a odbila sam i drip iako je jedna od primalja stalno na njemu inzistirala. Samo strpljivo i izdrži.
> *Ni na što te nitko ne može prisiliti.*
> .


nebi se složila s ovim. Mene je bez riječi, ikakvog upozorenja, ničeg, ginekologica u bolnici, na pregledu počela "širiti", bila sam skroz zatvorena, bolilo je za poluditi, izašla sam iz ordinacije otvorena 1 cm. Katastrofa!!!!

----------


## Zelim Blizance

Citam na temi o neinterventnom porodu, pa naidjem na ovaj post TineZ:



> Ono što me muči, je prvi porod u kojem su mi na prijevaru dali drip, a mislim i gel nakon što mi je puknuo vodenjak. Razlike u ponašanju između moje dvoje djece su drastične .... svi to pripisuju slučajnosti i genima. Srećom oboje su zdravi, ali curica se vrlo često ne obazire na vanjske podražaje (može joj se pričati, vikati, moliti, ljubiti) ali ona se ne da skrenuti sa onog u što se trenutno udubila. Da li je to samo jaka koncentracija, namjerno ignoriranje svijeta oko sebe kad joj odgovara ... ili nešto treće, u biti ne želim znati. Uz to se još uvijek prilikom buđenja bori sa navidljivim protivnikom, vrišti, i kao da se brani od nekoga tko želi nešto od nje a ona ne želi (da se probudi). A s pogleda nježnosti, uvijek malo prejako stisne, malo prejako gurne, malo prejako doda, malo prejako skoči na nekoga ... i iako mi to pokušavmo korigirati kao da joj fali neka finesa da može sama osjetiti gdje će drugoga zaboljeti (kad taj drugi počene vikati onda stane, jer u biti nije namjerno). Za razliku od Jana koji se širom smije kad se budi, kad ga se uzme na ruke, kad mu se priča, kada ga se mazi, zna kad me grize koja je granica ... .
> Sve nekakve stvari na koje nitko ne obraća pažnju jer ustvari sve ostalo savršeno funkcionira, i takvi detalji nikome ne predstavljaju problem.


Koliko sam samo puta o ovome razmisljala, skoro identicna situacija, sa razlikom sto ja cekam drugu bebu sad i muci me to sto neke stvari nikad necu moci ispraviti. :'(

----------


## Nora Fora

Od danas (osim ako baš danas ne rodim, a moram priznati da baš nemam nekakav osjećaj da hoću  :Smile: ) i ja probijam dan termina. Iščitavajući vaše postove i ostale tekstove o prenesenoj trudnoći i svim nedostacima i opasnostima od induciranog poroda, hvata me strah da ću morati roditi baš na taj način. Iako mi je ovo drugi porod, a na prvom sam se boreći se za svoja prava  :Wink: , poučena iskustvima s ovog foruma, posvađala sa svim mogućim doktorima i osobljem, sad me ipak malo strah, jer mi stalno u glavi odzvanja - *mekonijska plodna voda*! Užasavam se toga i iako mi je amnioskopija rađena već 3 puta u zadnjih tjedan dana i p.v. je uvijek bila mliječna, tko mi garantira da će ona takva ostati i u trenutku kad pređem prag ordinacije?! A sljedeći pregled tek za 2 dana!!! Zar nije opasno da dijete 2 dana bude u mekonijskoj vodi?! Čitala sam da gutanje i nije tako opasno kao aspiracija, a i ona se može dogoditi, zar ne? I kako onda odbiti inducirani porod, pa čak i da mi ga predlože na sljedećem pregledu kad ću biti 40+3?

----------


## Nora Fora

Od danas (osim ako baš danas ne rodim, a moram priznati da baš nemam nekakav osjećaj da hoću  :Smile: ) i ja probijam dan termina. Iščitavajući vaše postove i ostale tekstove o prenesenoj trudnoći i svim nedostacima i opasnostima od induciranog poroda, hvata me strah da ću morati roditi baš na taj način. Iako mi je ovo drugi porod, a na prvom sam se boreći se za svoja prava  :Wink: , poučena iskustvima s ovog foruma, posvađala sa svim mogućim doktorima i osobljem, sad me ipak malo strah, jer mi stalno u glavi odzvanja - <strong>mekonijska plodna voda</strong>! Užasavam se toga i iako mi je amnioskopija rađena već 3 puta u zadnjih tjedan dana i p.v. je uvijek bila mliječna, tko mi garantira da će ona takva ostati i u trenutku kad pređem prag ordinacije?! A sljedeći pregled tek za 2 dana!!! Zar nije opasno da dijete 2 dana bude u mekonijskoj vodi?! Čitala sam da gutanje i nije tako opasno kao aspiracija, a i ona se može dogoditi, zar ne? I kako onda odbiti inducirani porod, pa čak i da mi ga predlože na sljedećem pregledu kad ću biti 40+3?

----------


## zasad skulirana

Da je to toliko opasno mislim da ne bi bilo 2dn razmaka od pregleda nego da bi isle svaki dan!

Da ti opet po pregledu bude sve u redu ja bi odbila indukciju,vec kad bi voda bila zamucena ja se ne bi vise opirala....

Drzim fige da ti prodje ko meni...prirodni trudovi i pucanje vodenjaka na 40+7....a to jutro bila na pregledu i sve je bilo OK...

----------


## Nora Fora

> Da je to toliko opasno mislim da ne bi bilo 2dn razmaka od pregleda nego da bi isle svaki dan!
> 
> Da ti opet po pregledu bude sve u redu ja bi odbila indukciju,vec kad bi voda bila zamucena ja se ne bi vise opirala....
> 
> Drzim fige da ti prodje ko meni...prirodni trudovi i pucanje vodenjaka na 40+7....a to jutro bila na pregledu i sve je bilo OK...


Hvala na odgovoru i lijepim željama, ali ja se još uvijek ne mogu oteti dojmu da to ipak je tako opasno, makar pregledi bili i svakodnevni, jer tko garantira da nije ništa strašno za dijete ako ono provede i par sati u mekonijskoj vodi? Tko kaže da je neće aspirirati?

----------


## Beti3

Nitko to ne može garantirati, ali to je ipak rijetko. Ako su bebini pokreti u redu, obično je i stanje bebe u redu. 

Ako si jako zabrinuta, možeš ići u rodilište i oni će te zadržati (hospitalizirati), slušati otkucaje bar 3x dnevno i pregledavati po potrebi.

Ja sam tamo mirnije čekala. I pristala na indukciju, radije nego i dalje biti u strahu. Odluka je na svakoj mami posebno. Porod mi je bio po bolnosti isti kao i prirodni, bez epiziotomije i od početka do kraja 6 sati.

----------


## koksy

Nora Fora, termin ti je samo neki datum, nesto po cemu se doktori ravnaju i cesto ne znaci nista. Evo uzmi moj primjer, termin je bio 10.7. pa ga tog 10. pomaknuli na 15. a rodila 26.7. a rekli da sam, po bebi, prenjela svega 5 dana dakle 40+5. Tako da nemoj, zato sto si "prenjela", toliko brinuti o mekoniju. I da, kao sto Beti kaze, pokreti bebe su vazan pokazatelj kad nesto ne valja. Ne pitaju uzalud na svakom pregledu dal se beba dobro mice.
Ja sam indukciju odbijala do zadnjeg dana, na kraju sam ipak zavrsila na dripu i ljuta sam zbog toga. Al su bebi bili poviseni otkucaji i ja nisam bila spremna riskirat.

----------


## Nora Fora

> Nora Fora, termin ti je samo neki datum, nesto po cemu se doktori ravnaju i cesto ne znaci nista. Evo uzmi moj primjer, termin je bio 10.7. pa ga tog 10. pomaknuli na 15. a rodila 26.7. a rekli da sam, po bebi, prenjela svega 5 dana dakle 40+5. Tako da nemoj, zato sto si "prenjela", toliko brinuti o mekoniju. I da, kao sto Beti kaze, pokreti bebe su vazan pokazatelj kad nesto ne valja. Ne pitaju uzalud na svakom pregledu dal se beba dobro mice.
> Ja sam indukciju odbijala do zadnjeg dana, na kraju sam ipak zavrsila na dripu i ljuta sam zbog toga. Al su bebi bili poviseni otkucaji i ja nisam bila spremna riskirat.


Ma da, znam da točan datum termina ne znači puno, meni su ga čak mijenjali u više navrata, prvo na 3.10., pa na 29.9. itd... a još k tome su mi ciklusi bili duži, tako da nije da bi me iznenadilo da se termin pomakne unaprijed, ali brine me ta plodna voda koja mi je već najmanje tjedan dana mliječna, a ne znam koliko dugo ona smije biti takva, prije nego dijete taj verniks (odakle dolazi do "mliječnosti" plodne vode) počne u svojim crijevima prerađivati u mekonij? I kad se već stvori mekonij u njegovim crijevima, koliko on ostaje tamo do ispuštanja?

A što se pokreta tiče, beba je mirnija već više od tjedan dana... i to je bio razlog jednog mog posjeta u bolnicu, međutim ctg je bio uredan i reaktivan (iako su mi sestre rekle da bi ipak mogao biti živahniji, ali dr. je rekao da je odličan)...

----------


## Trina

Nora Fora, svatko ima svoj stav o ovim stvarima. Ja recimo nebi ni u ludilu čekala kući na svoju ruku i pouzdala se u svoje instinkte ili majku prirodu. Meni indukcija niti je išta strašno niti mi je išta negativno. Uostalom, bolnica je mjesto di se osjećam sigurno, sebi ne vjerujem ništa kad su te stvari u pitanju. Ali to sam samo ja

----------


## martinaP

> Nora Fora, svatko ima svoj stav o ovim stvarima. Ja recimo nebi ni u ludilu čekala kući na svoju ruku i pouzdala se u svoje instinkte ili majku prirodu. Meni indukcija niti je išta strašno niti mi je išta negativno. Uostalom, bolnica je mjesto di se osjećam sigurno, sebi ne vjerujem ništa kad su te stvari u pitanju. Ali to sam samo ja


x

----------


## Beti3

> Nora Fora, svatko ima svoj stav o ovim stvarima. Ja recimo nebi ni u ludilu čekala kući na svoju ruku i pouzdala se u svoje instinkte ili majku prirodu. Meni indukcija niti je išta strašno niti mi je išta negativno. Uostalom, bolnica je mjesto di se osjećam sigurno, sebi ne vjerujem ništa kad su te stvari u pitanju. Ali to sam samo ja


X

----------


## Trina

Ja bi još nešto dodala na ono što sam napisala. Ovaj forum i udruga Roda su genijalne stvari za promicanje nečeg novog. Roda je stvarno napravila puno po pitanju poroda, rodilišta itd a forum je mjesto di se puno toga može naučiti. Ali jednako toliko je loš jer, čitajući neke komentare na konkretno ovoj temi, stičem dojam da su sve žene koje ne žele slušati svoje tijelo, koje ne vjeruju svojoj procjeni, koje će bez frke uzeti drip ili roditi uz epiduralnu a neke čak i moliti boga da ih spadne carski rez da izbjegnu tu stravičnu bol, manje vrijedne ili nebitne u odnosu na one zen žene koje osluškuju svoje intinkte i čekaju da priroda učini svoje. Ja sigurno ne spadam u ovu drugu skupinu, niti ću ikad u životu spadati, ja sam totalno onaj prvi tip i iskreno sam sretna i presretna što živim u ovom stoljeću pa, nasreću ima mogućnosti koje moja baba nije imala.

Ne kažem da je jedno dobro a drugo loše ali ja bi dala trajni ban jednoj određenoj forumašici, neću reći kojoj, koja toliko banalizira porod i sve u vezi toga, daje konkretne savjete za vrlo ozbiljne situacije i gura svoje stavove i mišljenje, pa bi mlade i neiskusne žene mogle pomisliti da je njezino mišljenje jednako vrijedno, ili nedajbože vrijednije od mišljenja jednog stručnjaka u bolnici, samo zato što se radi o bolnici a svi znamo da su bolnice strašna i mračna mjesta di se trudnice muče i di se sve radi da bi se išlo kontra njihovih uvjerenja. Ja bi na mjestu glavnih i odgovornih na ovom forumu uvela određena pravila kojima će se ograničiti savjetovanje na nešto malo manje opasno

----------


## Trina

da nebi bilo zabune, ta osoba nije nametljiva na ovoj temi nego općenito na temama o porodu

----------


## ardnas

trina, slažem se sa tobom, jako opasnih savjeta ima. Ipak više vjerujem doktoru nego forumašici.

----------


## koksy

Pa svatko ima svoju glavu ko sto svatko ima razlicita iskustva a i stavove. Nekima je porod bio uzasan jer boli pa im je zao sto nisu uzele epiduralnu, nekima je ta bol bila duhovno iskustvo, neke znaju citat znakove koje im tijelo salje, neke ne znaju, a neke nisu sigurne. Zato postoji forum, za razmjenu iskustava. Svi znaju koliko sam bila protiv indukcije i kako se se borila rukama i nogama da ju izbjegnem. Na kraju nisam, ne zato sto sam to tu procitala nego, a i napisala sam to gore, nisam bila spremna riskirat zbog povisenih otkucaja.
Na kraju krajeva nitko od forumasica nece doc na porod toj zeni koja donosi odluku i tamo na licu mjesta uvjeravat nju i doktore u suprotno. 
Al da doktori ponekad grijese, da pretjeruju, da zene pregledavaju ko na traci...to svi znamo da je istina. Srecom ne svi ali jako puno njih trudnicu ne dozivljava kao zenu koju ocekuje najbitniji dio zivota pa joj je iznimno bitno da bude upucena nego ko jos jednu zenu koja ima bezbroj pitanja jer je na nekom forumu procitala da se rodit moze i bez intervencija i to im je tlaka.
Meni osobno je porod bez dripa bio puno manje bolan nego inducirani sto sam napisala i u svojoj prici s poroda, al odluku o busenju vodenjaka sam donjela ja iako sam se tu nacitala koliko je to bespotrebno i iako je plodna voda bila mljecna a ne mekonijska. Da mi je zao - je. Al da bi nekog uvjeravala da indukciju mora odbit pod svaku cijeni - nebi. Jer nisam ni ja na kraju krajeva.

----------


## dorotea24

> Ne kažem da je jedno dobro a drugo loše ali ja bi dala trajni ban jednoj određenoj forumašici, neću reći kojoj, koja toliko banalizira porod i sve u vezi toga, daje konkretne savjete za vrlo ozbiljne situacije i gura svoje stavove i mišljenje, pa bi mlade i neiskusne žene mogle pomisliti da je njezino mišljenje jednako vrijedno, ili nedajbože vrijednije od mišljenja jednog stručnjaka u bolnici, samo zato što se radi o bolnici a svi znamo da su bolnice strašna i mračna mjesta di se trudnice muče i di se sve radi da bi se išlo kontra njihovih uvjerenja. Ja bi na mjestu glavnih i odgovornih na ovom forumu uvela određena pravila kojima će se ograničiti savjetovanje na nešto malo manje opasno


slažem se i to već odavno. a ruku na srce i nije baš samo jedna.

----------


## Nora Fora

Trina, hvala na iskrenom i dobrom savjetu. 
Naravno da ne bih sama donosila odluke za koje smatram da nisam kompetentnija od liječnika-specijalista, a nisam, jer nisam ni liječnik, a pogotovo ne ginekolog. 
Što se tiče bolnica, provela sam (u 1. trudnoći) mjesec dana u jednoj (P) i moram priznati uz sve loše strane (osjećaj da si na traci, da ti nitko ništa ne govori, da ti već  na 2. pitanje odmahuju rukom i potsmjehuju se tvom "informiranju", posebno internetskom, nedovoljno jasnim i konkretnim objašnjenjima, rutinskim pregledima koji su možda i nepotrebni u tom trenutku, ali se eto odrađuju da bi se zadovoljila procedura i ogradilo od mogućih negativnih posljedica i masu, masu drugih propusta i nelogičnosti) ipak sam se osjećala sigurnije nego u vlastitom domu osluškujući svoje tijelo. Iskreno, ni ja nisam jedna od sretnica koja svoje tijelo najbolje poznaje (npr. hodala sam dva dana sa slomljenom rukom a nisam prepoznala da je slomljena dok je nisam slikala  :Cool: )
I da, iščitavajući ovaj forum, žene stvarno trebaju biti oprezne, jer kao i u svemu (kao i u rodilištima, hoću reći  :Wink: ) i na njemu ima jako puno pozitivnog i poučnog a isto tako i negativnog (evo, npr. u 1. trudnoći sam se borila i rukama i nogama da mi s 40+3, kad sam došla na porod, ne rade amnioskopiju jer sam tu toliko toga lošeg čitala o njoj, npr. netko je napisao da je taj pregled bio bolniji od samog poroda  :Shock:  i da je apsolutno nepotreban jer se stanje djeteta može vidjeti i na ctg-u... Možda to sve stoji, ali ja sam sad, užasnuta od mogućnosti pojave mekonijske plodne vode, pristala na taj pregled (3x) i moram reći da ne da ne boli manje od poroda, nego boli manje i od uzimanja papa testa, barem mene... Ali ipak ostavljam mogućnost svoje sreće i nježnosti i pažljivosti doktora i doktorice koji su mi to obavljali).

O plaču i tuzi, osjećaju nesposobnosti i grižnji savjesti što mi je uništilo sreću i ushićenje rođenja 1. djeteta zbog toga što nisam mogla isključivo dojiti (iako sam svoju kćer dojila do 13,5 mjeseci i valjda bih još i duže da mi doktor nije savjetovao da prestanem zbog nove trudnoće, iako znam da je to za neke majke ovdje, one koje vjeruju svom tijelu, najnebulozniji savjet, što možda i je, ali ja nisam htjela riskirati kontrakcije maternice, koje dojenje potiče, barem je to jedna od navedenih prednosti prilikom promoviranja dojenja) neću sada...

S druge strane, da nije bilo ovog foruma i stvarno poučnih stvari na njemu, ne bih nikada znala koje sve testove prije trudnoće treba napraviti, jer mi moj dr. to nikada ne bi spomenuo, naprotiv, kad sam mu došla s popisom, nije mogao vjerovati što sve tražim, ali ziherašica kao što jesam, nisam htjela riskirati... A da ne govorim o ostalim testovima tijekom trudnoće... 
Ne bih imala pojma da drip, epiduralna i ostale stvari imaju i svojih negativnih strana... 
Ne bih imala pojma da mi dijete ima blagi dystoni sindrom i propustila bih cijelu godinu vježbanja s njom... 
Ne bih inzistirala na zdravoj prehrani i svakodnevnom kuhanju cjelovitih žitarica i vjerojatno bih je počela nadohranjivati s 4 a ne 6 mjeseci...
Ne bih znala da je nikako ne smijem posjedati dok ona samostalno ne nauči sjediti...
Ne bih znala da je ne smijem "voditi" za rukicu kako bih je naučila hodati i da nikako ne smije učiti hodati uz hodalicu...
Ne bih imala pojma da su najbolje cipelice one koje nemaju uložak i koje su fleksibilne...
Ne bih imala pojma da mi dijete do (mislim) 5. godine ne bi trebalo jesti heljdu iako mi je jako poznata i cijenjena pedijatrica savjetovala da joj to mogu dati već kad je navršila 6 mjeseci...
I jaaako, jako puno ostalih poučnih i korisnih informacija na kojima sam beskrajno zahvalna.

Sad sam debelo zapela u offtopičarenju i ispričavam se, ali samo sam htjela pojasniti svoje stavove i dati savjet svima koji čitaju ovaj forum da ipak sve ima svoje lice i naličje i da je poželjno čuti što više argumenata da bi ti odluka na kraju bila utemeljenija i sigurnija. To je razlog zbog čega i sama tražim savjete na Rodi i šaljem svima koji mi pomažu na taj način najiskrenije zahvale.  :Yes:

----------


## casa

Ja sam jedna od onih luđakinja koje se osluškuju svoje tijelo i rodile bi doma, ali jako je bitno da ja osluškujem samo svoje tijelo. Istovremeno sam tako osluškujući svoje tijelo u 43. tjednu trudnoće otvorena 5 prstiju tražila indukciju jer mi se nije riskirao porod u kolima hitne budući mi do bolnice treb više od sata a mm nije nimalo otvoren i želi da mu se djeca rode pred doktorima. I strašno mi ide na živce to da su žene koje traže indukciju, epiduralnu, bolnicu manje majke. Mislim da na ovom forumu ljudi mogu razmjenjivati samo iskustva, ali ne i savjete. Ja stvarno ne znam kako će netko drugi roditi i ne vidim kako neke forumašice znaju da će xy manje boljeti porod bez dripa.

----------


## mikka

nora fora napisat cu ti ja svoje iskustvo tj. prekopirat post gdje sam pisala samo da ga nadem

----------


## mikka

evo nasla sam, samo ne znam kome sam pisala vise 




> aj da te i ja utjesim sa mojim iskustvima 
> 
> prvo dijete, vec su me sa 37 tjedana poceli plasiti da sam skroz  zatvorena i nema trudova (pazi, 37 tj!), da bi na kraju nakon termina po  protokolu isla na pregled u bolnicu svaka 2 dana, ko budala. pokusali  su me inducirati sa 41+4 ali nije uspjelo, bila sam u bolnici prek  vikenda i opet indukcija gelom sa puna 42 tjedna (termin dobro  izracunat, ciklusi 28-29 dana). prvo apliciranje gela u 8 ujutro prolazi  bez icega, a drugo u 12 izaziva pocetak poroda--ili je ipak porod  krenuo sam od sebe tada, teorija kojoj sam sklonija ovako  retrospektivno. rodila sam nakon 12 sati trudova, beba 4200.
> 
> druga t, isla sam na ctg u bolnicu na dan termina, odbila vaginalni pregled, zaradila status frikuse , nisam vise isla na preglede a porod krenuo sam od sebe 4 dana nakon termna. ciklusi isto 28-29 dana, beba 3300.
> 
> treca t, ciklusi bili kraci, 25-26 dana. termin po zadnjoj mengi bio  16.7. a po mojim proracunima 14. a cijelu t sam mislila da cu ranije,  recim 13.7. mi je bio bezeciran datum. i tako dolazili i prolazili 13.,  14., 16., 20., ovaj, onaj, od trudova nista (ovaj put sam najpametnije  isla kod privatne dr, imala sam uzv ad 37+5, pa sam otisla provjeriti  protoke sa 40+5. jos na onom pregledu sa 37 tj je zena govorila da je  sve spremno za porod, beba namjestena, probava zrela, posteljica ima  tragove starenja. na ovom sa 40+5 se vec cudila kako nisam vec rodila , a ja sam na kraju rodila 29.7. znaci po mom proracunu punih 15 dana od termina, a 16 od "bezeciranog" datuma . rodila sam ju doma, beba 4150.
> 
> bila sam vec mislila da necu nikad roditi majke mi, pa ipak jesam. evo,  nadam se da te utjesilo, bebe stvarno dolaze kad one hoce. da sam na  tvom mjestu ja bi otisla jos na jedan pregled u nekom trenutku i cekala  da mi porod sam krene. bebe su pametne

----------


## Nora Fora

Bok, cure! Evo kako se završila moja priča... Dakle, hospitalizirali su me s 41+1, radi nadzora i kontrole (dr. Škrablin mi je rekla kako ona ne bi riskirala i da mi je potreban bolnički nadzor), iako je nalaz (cerviks, plodna voda, otkucaji) bio uredan. U bolnici sam brojala pločice i buljila u strop (samo da ne gledam turske sapunice) i nakon 5 dana, dr. Janđel se ipak odlučio na indukciju jer sam tog jutra na pregledu bila otvorena 7 cm!!! Trudići su mi tih par zadnjih dana bili nepravilni i slabašni tako da ih nisam ni računala pod trudove, a na tokografu (kad bih ga dobila) bi se tu i tamo pokazali. 
Uglavnom, s takvim nalazom na cerviksu nisam se usudila ništa odbijati, a i 41+6 mi je bila već jako velika brojka, ne radi mene, nego radi bebe i tih doktoričinih riječi o riskiranju (mada mi nikako nije bio jasan točan povod tom riziku, ali znate i sami kakvi su doktori, nakon 2. pitanja osijećate se kao da ste ih postavili već 22...)
Da sad ne idem u detalje poroda, ali moram ukratko... Probili su mi vodenjak iako sam izričito zamolila da to ne rade ( sestra je nakon 5 min razgovora o toj temi došla s doktorom i rekla mi da raširim noge, da me doktor može pregledati... kad ono... sve samo ne pregled... vodenjak probijen-i zamislite plodna voda zamućena a par sati prije toga mliječna! Ipak, moram reći da nije boljelo kao što opisuju) a nakon toga, sam dobila drip (nakon što sam sama pristala na njega jer sam već bila počela vjerovati da moja maternica ne reagira ili mi tijelo ne proizvodi dovoljno oksitocina ili čega već da bi se sve skupa pokrenulo u neko dogledno vrijeme u kojem mi dijete ne bi bilo ugroženo). Pravi bolovi su počeli za 2 sata, trajali 3 sata, bili ublaženi Dolantinom-blagoslovljen bio  :Wink: , i okončani dolaskom mog predivnog dečkića!!!  :Smile: 
A nakon toga je uslijedio cirkus:
1. ostavili mi tufer 2 dana nakon poroda
2. kontaminirali mi krv iz pupkovine, rezultat toga - odustajemo od pohrane mat. stanica, uz financ. gubitak od 4500 kn...
3. ostavili mi komad posteljice u veličini 3x4 cm!!! - rezultat toga - kiretaža 21. dan nakon poroda, uz obilno krvarenje
4. pogriješili kod ispisivanja krvne grupe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Je li dobro da sam se ipak odlučila na indukciju, nemam pojma, ali činjenica što sad u naručju držim živo, zdravo i prekrasno dijete, govori mi da ni sljedeći put ne bih sjedila doma prekriženih ruku, pouzdajući se samo u svoje osjećaje, intuiciju i osluškivanje vlastitog tijela (eventualno bih zaobišla Petrovu  :Wink: ).

----------


## koksy

Ajme Nora, kolko komplikacija! Bas mi je zao...
Cek, ti nemas nikakva prava na povrat tih 4500 kn?? Ne moze se dokazat da su oni krivi? Ja bi poludila!

Drago mi je da je beba dobro i da je bar taj dio zavrsio najbolje moguce al ovo ostalo...  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------

